# Baudrate Profibus DP



## KnoffHoff (10 April 2006)

Hallo,

da ich  bislang noch nie mit dem Profibus konfrontiert wurde habe ich auch wenig Ahnung. Meine Frage ist:

Kann mir bitte jemand die gängigsten Baudraten (Busgeschwindigkeit) beim Profibus sagen?? Sind es 1,5Mbit, oder 3Mbit..?? Ich denke mir zwar, dass man das nicht Pauschal sagen kann... Es wird sicherlich von einigen Faktoren abhängen. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja nen Richtwert, der am gängigsten ist.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2006)

1,5 MBit ist (glaube ich) die Standardeinstellung. In 90% der Fälle reicht das aus. Je höher die Busgeschwindigkeit, desto höher die Anforderungen an die saubere Verdratung und Verlegung der Kabel und desto geringer ist die Länge eines Bussegmentes.

siehe auch: http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showthread.php?t=2396&highlight=Busl%E4nge

PS: Damals ließ ich auch noch Alles so schnell wie nur möglich laufen, erhöht aber oft nur die Fehleranfälligkeit einer Anlage.


----------



## MSB (10 April 2006)

9,6 kbps
19,2 kbps
45,45 kbps
93,75 kbps
*187,5 kbps*
500 kbps
*1,5 Mbit/s
3 Mbit/s
6 Mbit/s
12 Mbit/s

*Die Fettgeschriebenen sind die, die man in der Praxis am häufigsten trifft.
Welche du nimmst hängt ab:
- von deiner Leitungs bzw. Segmentlänge
- Deiner gewünschten Aktualisierungszeit
- Was deine Slaves können, nicht alle können 12 Mb/s manche können nur bis 1,5 Mbps


----------



## KnoffHoff (10 April 2006)

Vielen Dank!


----------

